# Cube Aim review/rating



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

hey, i am kind of new to the whole mountainbike world so I was wondering if anyone could give me a review/rating of my bike :/ because, I don't have any idea of how good my bike is for anything. Im talking Mountainbiking, urban assault ect. mostly urban assault because, it would be fun to try hehe  but, i dont wanna start doing it if the bike is gonna be a pain in the ass to be riding that kind of style. I know it's hard to rate a bike but, maybe someone out there rides it too and would be able to give me some kind of rating 

I have a Cube 'aim' with the following:

CUBE AIM:

• Frame - Alu 6061 RFR-Geometry
• Size - 14", 16", 18", 20", 22"
• Colour - Cold Black or White/Black
• Forks - Suntour XCM Lockout 80mm
• Headset - Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert
• Stem - FSA OS190
• Handlebars - FSA XC300 Lowriser
• Rear Derailleur - Shimano Alivio
• Front Derailleur - Shimano
• Gear shifter - Shimano EF60 EZ Fire Plus 8-speed
• Brakes - Shimano M422 V-Brake VR+HR
• Crank set - Shimano Acera 42x32x22Z., 170mm, Shimano BB-UN26
• Cassette - Shimano HG30 11-30T, 8-speed
• Chain - Shimano HG50
• Rims - Rigida Sphinx 17
• Shimano VR: RM40, HR: RM30
• Tyre - Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1
• Pedal - Fasten Alu
• Seat - Scape Active 4
• Seat post - Scape Light 30.4mm
• Weight - 2050 g

There is a picture on this website:
http://www.cubebikes.eu/Webwinkel-Product-835357/Cube-Aim.html

Unos


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i think for that kind of money you could do much better for an urban/jump bike, the fork and wheelset i dont think will last that long

try a kona shred, giant stp, gary fisher mullet, mongoose ritual, eastern night train, 

im assuming you arent in the US so i dont know what brands are carried, do you know? that would narrow the search down a bit


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

*yeah*

Well they lasted this long hehe about 1 and a half year.

I don't really know what Urban/jump bikes to look for, it's a completely new concept to me. Like prices and what a 'good' urban/jump bike should have, I kind of know what they are suppose to look like though, but not all the technical things.

I know for one that the Mongoose Ritual is available. I am from Denmark, and I haven't seen that much Urban/jump bikes around. Not even at the local bike store but, I'm sure they can order one home for me if I ask them to.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i ride an 07 mongoose ritual and i think it rips!

well what brands do your local bike shop carry? pretty much every major company has bikes in their lineup, and how much are you looking to spend? you can get away with 600 or 700 or even drop 2,000 for a custom built up bike

i think that cube is more for trail riding and wouldnt hold up to serious urban, but you might be pretty light and smooth (im kinda heavy and a hack so i need burlyness)


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

*Brands carried*

It has a lot of brands but, most of them are city bikes and mountain bikes. Last time I was there they didn't have any urban/jump bikes, they only had one BMX bike but, next time I go there I'm going to ask if it's possible if they might be able to order a jump bike. Anyways here is a list of the brands they carry:

MSQ
Mosquito
MBK
Avenue
Batavus
kildemoes
Everton
Taarnby (tårnby, danish)
Bianchi

600 and 700 what ? dollars?

Yeah, I was afraid of that too, that i might not be able to do urban on it...however, its true that it is quite nice on trails. It would just have been a lot easier if i could start on my Aim...imagine if i bought a jump bike and then found out that it wasn't my thing, then that would have been a waste of money...on the other hand, I'm sure I would love it hehe


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

oh my bad yes 6-700 dollars, and 2000 dollars, and i must have miss-read because i thought you were going to buy the cube, well now that you have it id ride the crap out of it on trails! just leave the urban to a more dedicated stronger bike

i would just see if you can get a mongoose ritual, i have one and love it its great, or go to several LBS and see if you can test ride (or have them order a bike for you so you can test ride it), i wouldnt sell your cube or anything id keep that for trails and use your new bike for urban


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

wow that thing only weighs 4.5 lbs....whoa.


----------



## unos (Nov 17, 2008)

spazzy said:


> oh my bad yes 6-700 dollars, and 2000 dollars, and i must have miss-read because i thought you were going to buy the cube, well now that you have it id ride the crap out of it on trails! just leave the urban to a more dedicated stronger bike
> 
> i would just see if you can get a mongoose ritual, i have one and love it its great, or go to several LBS and see if you can test ride (or have them order a bike for you so you can test ride it), i wouldnt sell your cube or anything id keep that for trails and use your new bike for urban


Okay, might also have been my English, isn't what it used to be hehe. i am already riding the crap out of it and getting better and better.  I'm even thinking of 'upgrading' it a bit..and then wait some time with the Urban bike...I just have to make up my mind :/

Yeah I'm going to go look at some shops tomorrow. Maybe I won't buy it yet buuut, im pretty sure I will have one at some point. Now that I looked around the internet I was also thinking about a Kona, and I know you can get those in the capital so, I might just go there and have a look one day hehe. When i get one i just have to learn to do some tricks on it but what the heck, practice practice practice


----------

